# Can a red cockapoo turn grey?



## Stephen (May 24, 2021)

Hello
We have a beautiful 12 month old red cockapoo, Mavis. About 2 months ago we noticed grey hairs appearing at the top of her back and this has spread. There are also new grey hairs appearing further down her back. They feel coarser than the others. We expected her to change colour but didn’t think she would turn grey. From what we understand of the greying gene we’re not sure it’s that either. Wondered if anyone else had had similar experience with a red cockapoo? She’s a beauty either way but just intrigued what she will end up like and over what period. Thanks (pictures attached)


----------

